# Open Source Software für UML



## siba (17. Jan 2005)

Gibt es gute Open Source Software für UML? Wenn nein, welche Software gibt es und zu welchem Preis?


----------



## DP (17. Jan 2005)

poseidon uml von gentleware


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Jan 2005)

Argo UML


----------



## dotlens (17. Jan 2005)

sie sind nicht wirklich frei. es gibt nur eine freie Version mit eingeschränkten funktionen

ich persönlich bervorzuge "jude", welches wirklich frei ist


----------



## niemand (17. Jan 2005)

jude.esm.jp z.B., bevor hier noch einige erfolglos mit "Jude" als Suchbegriff bei google hängenbleiben 

cu


----------



## Student (17. Jan 2005)

schau mal hier rein:
:arrow: http://java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5049

oder einfach mal hier:
:arrow: http://www.jeckle.de/umltools.htm

grüße ben.


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jan 2005)

Argo UML ist fre (GPL)i. Poseidon basiert auf Argo und bietet auch eine freie eingeschränkte Version an, mit der aber vermutlich nichts Kommerzielles erstellt werden darf (bin zu faul mir die Lizenzbedingungen durchzulesen).


----------



## Gast (1. Mai 2005)

omondo uml fuer eclipse


----------



## timomeinen (13. Jun 2005)

Auf der Seite von Bernd Oestereich gibt es eine riesige Übersicht über UML-Tools, auch freie:

http://www.oose.de/umltools.htm

ArgoUML gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, da der Ausdruck so schlecht ist. Mein absoluter Favorit ist *JUDE* in der Communicty Edition. Super Handling, kann fertige Klassen importieren und die Struktur darstellen und der Ausdruck sieht auch gut aus. Hier mal ein Beispiel, was ich gemacht habe:

http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/frexplore/docs/Klassendiagramm.pdf?rev=1.1


----------

